# Wyeast 1026 Cask Ale Yeast Discontinued



## Doc (2/6/06)

Just been reading topic with dismay over at Brewboard
Wyeast are stopping a number of their yeast strains including the 1026 Cask Ale yeast.
I've used this in many an large IPA/APA and it is a fantastic yeast.
I'm pretty sure I don't have a culture either.
Jayse, I'm sure you are sitting on some ? Please ?

Doc


----------



## Kai (2/6/06)

I'm sitting on an unopened pack.

Well, not sitting on it. But I do have one in the fridge.


----------



## Doc (2/6/06)

First dibs on a starter please Kai


----------



## Doc (2/6/06)

The scarey thing is they have discontinued 12 strains. Don't have the full list yet, but that is one hell of a discontiuation. Hope it isn't a sign.

Doc


----------



## jayse (3/6/06)

I didn't keep any of it from my last pack so looks like i'll be pinching some of kai's aswell.

Boozed broozed and broken boned.
Jayse


----------



## Kai (3/6/06)

Gentlemen, the bidding starts at...


----------



## warrenlw63 (3/6/06)

Might have to start checking G&G's cheapie bin. Might be one or two hiding there. :unsure: 

Warren -


----------



## Boots (3/6/06)

This is what comes from Yanks using Cal Ale for everything :angry:

Just went to their website. There's no news on it re: brewers yeast, but it seems while they're discontinuing beer yeasts, they're expanding their wine yeasts.





> Check out our new expanded selection of Vintner's Choice Yeast. The expanded variety offers excellent yeast strains for a variety of grapes and different wines.


----------



## Stuster (3/6/06)

Just a bit more info on all the strains that are being discontinued. :angry: From this thread on Brewboard. According to that thread, Boots, they are ditching some of the wine yeast strains too. Lots of American brewers are not too happy either.




> 1026 Cask
> 1768 English Special Bitter
> 1882 Thames Valley II
> 2002 Gambrinus Lager Yeast
> ...


----------



## Doc (3/6/06)

I take it the 3726 Farmhouse Ale is their strain for Saisons. Very specialty I know but......
I guess White Labs might pick up a few new customers.

Doc


----------



## Kai (3/6/06)

3724 is the saison strain. Must be that one they mean.

Good thing I have a lot if samples of it, let's just hope they're all ok.


----------



## Doc (3/6/06)

Looks like they had two Saison type strains.
This new post details the Wyeast recommended substitutions for the yeasts being dropped from full availability.

Doc


----------



## Borret (3/6/06)

To my knowledge the 3725 and 3726 are only fairly new releases too. The 3724 is their longstanding Saison yeast being (one of) the Dupont strains so at least they aren't ditching that....yet. 
I was looking forward to having a go at the 3726 sometime.

I read that the 3763 (roselare)was going a few months ago too but was still on recent order lists.

What a bummer.

Brent


----------



## Trent (3/6/06)

Well that sucks!
I was SO close to getting one on the last order at my LHBS, but figured I would get it another time, as I am trying to save my pennies a little (o/s again at the end of the year). Hmmm, ya never can tell, I suppose, but as it was only a seasonal, I figured it would be reasonably popular, and they only have to bring it out once a year. Ah well, there is no rationalising decisions made when it comes to the dollar, I suppose.
All the best
Trent


----------



## /// (3/6/06)

Cask Ale has only been a seasonal yeast and availible to only 1 season as far as I can remember. So I am not sure the concern or the quips about 'this being a sign...' ... sign of what?

Wyeast is revising thier offerings and will moving to VSS (Very Special Strain) position going forward. This is a deliberate strategy to ensure that low volume yeasts still appear and are inline with recomended beers to make at that time of the year. Remember that Dave Logsdon is as much a Micro Biologist as he is a Master Brewer (Full Sail cranks out a meazley 10 million litres a year...), something competitors cannot afford the market. Dave is an absolute Alley Cat in a brewery, he is a walking Beer-lopedia.

These strains are still availible but need to be ordered in bulk - min 12 packs. For commecial customers which buy bulk cultures (2L plus) and represent the majority of thier business this is also a non-issue.

Wyeast have on file a large catalog of yeasts which totals over 1000 - it is whether it is viable in the market is the question.

Scotty

Yes, I import Wyeast


----------



## Kai (3/6/06)

Borret said:


> To my knowledge the 3725 and 3726 are only fairly new releases too. The 3724 is their longstanding Saison yeast being (one of) the Dupont strains so at least they aren't ditching that....yet.
> I was looking forward to having a go at the 3726 sometime.



Whew!


----------



## JasonY (3/6/06)

Crap I have been living off European Lager in the last year  better grab a smack pack when next at the lhbs.


----------



## Darren (3/6/06)

/// said:


> Cask Ale has only been a seasonal yeast and availible to only 1 season as far as I can remember. So I am not sure the concern or the quips about 'this being a sign...' ... sign of what?
> 
> 
> Wyeast have on file a large catalog of yeasts which totals over 1000 - it is whether it is viable in the market is the question.
> ...




Exactly my thoughts

cheers

Darren


----------



## JasonY (4/6/06)

Another blatant snip from brewboard on substitution recommendations.



> Discontinued > Substitution
> 2002 Gambrinus > 2000 Budvar
> 2247 European Lager > 2042 Danish
> 2272 North American Lager > 2035 American Lager
> ...


----------

